# Betta Eggs - when does it expire?



## lawangrr (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi all,

I have been lurking here and this is my first post :wink: . I have 2 pairs spawned in buckets since Thursday, yet I don't see the black dot in the eggs. One of the male already gave up, not picking up the eggs from the bottom, while the other kept on maintaining after his nest.

So, question, how long would I wait before I give up?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

the eggs with the male who isn't picking them up are most likely infertile. Give the other one more day. They may have hatched and he is picking up fry and not eggs.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I would say they are no good. What is the temp of the water ?


RC


----------



## lawangrr (Apr 4, 2005)

the temperature is about 80...


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

if they haven't hatched by now at 80 they are not going to hatch. Make sure the male still tending the spawn isn't working with fry and not eggs.


RC


----------



## lawangrr (Apr 4, 2005)

Yeehaw!!! I got baby bettas! I didn't know they were that small. It was a good thing I posted here, other wise I would have dumped them. Daddy betta is still chasing them and put them back in his nest. Time to ready the grow up tank... Thanks guys!


----------



## WickedZoot (Mar 25, 2005)

Good luck!

I hope you have fry food ready!
That was my delema.. I ordered my microworm culture a day before they were free swimming!

Good thing the culture farm was about 3 hours from my home.


----------

